# Looking for a therapist that specializes in AvPD



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if this topic goes in this forum. Feel free to move it if it doesn't. Anyway, does anyone know of a good therapist who specializes in AvPD and specifically has an office in San Francisco? Someone who will challenge me to change and all that jazz. Not just take my fee and talk and talk and talk...


----------

